# Ten years of suffering, cured IBS finally.



## Shamim (Apr 20, 2016)

It has been almost 10 years I have been suffering from IBS.In the beginning it was just constipation as time went on symptoms changed to diarrhea, back pain, lower left abdomain pain, aching pain in abdomain, cramp, weight gain, brownish stool. Sometimes no bowl movement without medicine. As a believer I never gave up hope, today I am finally cured. My success story is not how I got cured, it is how I found the cause of my IBS. A cause which doctor never knew, a cause which can cure many other. 
Everyday I will have update on my story...


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Shamim said:


> It has been almost 10 years I have been suffering from IBS.In the beginning it was just constipation as time went on symptoms changed to diarrhea, back pain, lower left abdomain pain, aching pain in abdomain, cramp, weight gain, brownish stool. Sometimes no bowl movement without medicine. As a believer I never gave up hope, today I am finally cured. My success story is not how I got cured, it is how I found the cause of my IBS. A cause which doctor never knew, a cause which can cure many other.
> Everyday I will have update on my story...


Hi shamim,salaam.pls share ur story.


----------



## Luckyjfl (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi there,

I would be interested to hear how you got better. Quite surprised it was not here before now. Please try and let us all know.


----------



## Shamim (Apr 20, 2016)

Well three things worked great for me, 
1. Drinking two litre of water early in the morning without brushing, this treatment is also known as Chineese water therapy. After few days of water therapy my constipation got better (but not fully cured), my skin looked brighter, improvement in hair growth, noticed drastic increase in penile length (may be not permanente).
2. Magic drug Escitalopram, which is used for the treatment of depression. This drug gave me a complete cure of constipation but I have to take 20mg per day and taking this drug made me sleepy all day. As I was not suffering from depression then why Escitalopram works so good for me, even my doctor could not explain. But due to side effect (sleepiness and dizziness) I stopped taking and my IBS got back.

Still I got cured how? Will explain it next post..


----------



## Jessie Brookes (Jul 15, 2015)

Shamim said:


> Well three things worked great for me,
> 1. Drinking two litre of water early in the morning without brushing, this treatment is also known as Chineese water therapy. After few days of water therapy my constipation got better (but not fully cured), my skin looked brighter, improvement in hair growth, noticed drastic increase in penile length (may be not permanente).
> 2. Magic drug Escitalopram, which is used for the treatment of depression. This drug gave me a complete cure of constipation but I have to take 20mg per day and taking this drug made me sleepy all day. As I was not suffering from depression then why Escitalopram works so good for me, even my doctor could not explain. But due to side effect (sleepiness and dizziness) I stopped taking and my IBS got back.
> 
> Still I got cured how? Will explain it next post..


how is it going now? i suffer from ibs-c and would love to know how it is going !! Im trying to find help as we speak and I am going to a Chinese medicine academy for help


----------



## Laurie Elliott leach (Apr 20, 2016)

I also used Escitalopram (Cipralex) for a week. it made me sleepy and in a fog. Also decreased appetite so I went off of it. Likely wasn't on it long enough to see if it really worked however I did have a bit of diarrhea and looser stools. Whether that would have continued I'm not sure but how the drug made me feel wasn't worth it.


----------



## Shamim (Apr 20, 2016)

For couple of years I was suffering from genital ittch. I was prescribed with antifungal drug but no cure. tried every medicine for (tinea Cruris, yeast, jock rot, jock itch) but nothing worked. Back in my mind (is IBS related with genital itch)? So people may think this is absurt, how can ittching be related to IBS but well I thought it can be, I was thinking like this, because I noticed lower abdomen pain even with empty stomach. Why am I suffering from abdomain pain with no stool in my system? Something was infecting my colon and stomach. Miracle Happened I started taking drug for herp virus (genital herp). I noticed my IBS got better with drug ( not cure) as there is no medicine to cure herp, so I started chewing five olive leaf four time a day which is said to cure herp. Thanks to Allaha (Almighty) I am completely cured, no IBS no food allergy. 
My doctor said my discovery is new to medical world, no one has ever thought herp can be a major cause for IBS, usually 50 percentage of world poulation is infected with herp virus but not everyone suffer from IBS. 
Please check herp virus if you suffer from IBS, if you dont have herp drinking 2 litre of water early in the morning will cure IBS... I pray for all of you,


----------

